# And so it Happened...



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We had a lovely spring blizzard this past week. It left us without power, phone, water or internet for a few days. And, of course, that's when Jasmine kidded. She did her work without so much as a grunt - so mellow! It was definitely the least "dramatic" birth we've ever had here. She kidded by the light of our head lamps. Her udder is amazing - butter soft with lovely teats and nice orifices!

I can't believe our petite little doe had THREE kids in there! Meet Shadrach (blue collar), Meschach (red collar), and Abednego (no collar):


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They sure like to fool us don’t they? I’m not sure how some of them hide it so well while other look like they have a herd in there and only have 2! But boy are those some cute babies!!! A huge congrats!
Now is that a Sheltie dog I see


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, amazing and adorable.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Now is that a Sheltie dog I see


 We had one friend over for Easter and he brought his sheltie, Bonnie. The older goats hated her, but she and the babies took right to each other!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats! They’re super cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. They are beautiful. I love their names.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. They are beautiful. I love their names.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, I love their sweet little faces! Congratulations! The Sheltie looks a lot like my old Collie, who mothered all of our livestock.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Love the names! Good job Mama!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaawwwww! Such cuties!!! :inlove:
Congratulations Jazzie and Groovy Old Lady!
Did she kid in her “tent” in the garage?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! (clap) Very cute babies and pretty dog, too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey...love the kidds. No David? Lol. Beautiful little guys! Fantastic Mama. Hope all is well, and no problems left over from the storm.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

MadHouse said:


> Aaawwwww! Such cuties!!! :inlove:
> Congratulations Jazzie and Groovy Old Lady!
> Did she kid in her "tent" in the garage?


Yes, she did. She's such a mellow goat. She seemed very happy to be in there!


----------

